# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Detox  top 10 superfoods om je lichaam te ontgiften

## bbboyyy

Detox

bron: http://gezond10.nl/voeding-dieet/det...ods-ontgiften/

1. Citroen
2. Rode bieten
3. Groene thee
4. Avocado
5. Kool
6. Knoflook
7. Bloemkool
8. Gember
9. Lijnzaad
10. Appels


Je kan het complete artikel lezen op : http://gezond10.nl/voeding-dieet/det...ods-ontgiften/  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------

